# wireless Broadcom BCM4312 14E4:4315



## martinmartiini (Sep 22, 2011)

Looking for wireless support:
Dell mini 10v laptop
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...=-1&typeid=-1&formatid=-1&dateid=-1&source=-1

broadcom wireless:

```
14E4:4315 Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY
```


```
[martin@dell] /usr/home/martin# dmesg | grep bwn0
siba_bwn0: <Broadcom BCM4312 802.11b/g Wireless> mem 0xf0100000-0xf0103fff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci3
bwn0 on siba_bwn0
bwn0: WLAN (chipid 0x4312 rev 15) PHY (analog 6 type 5 rev 1) RADIO (manuf 0x17f ver 0x2062 rev 2)
```


```
[martin@dell] /usr/home/martin# pciconf -lvbc
siba_bwn0@pci0:3:0:0:	class=0x028000 card=0x000c1028 chip=0x431514e4 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Broadcom Corporation'
    device     = 'BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY'
```


```
[martin@dell] /usr/home/martin# cat /boot/loader.conf 
# load bwn
bwn_v4_lp_ucode_load="YES"
if_bwn_load="YES"
```


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 22, 2011)

Looks good.  Is there a problem?


----------

